# How often for frozen Bloodworm?



## Kalin (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi,

I'm wondering how often I can feed my Apistogramma panduros frozen bloodworm? That along with the live daphnia I give them 2-3X a week is the only thing they really like. Right now I give it about every other day. I give them mysis and brine shrimp as well as flake but often they show little to no interest.


----------



## Kalin (Mar 23, 2007)

I have read that you don't want to feed bloodworm too often; is this true?


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

True, actually never. The risk of disease and parasites from such foods are far greater then feeding pellets and flakes. Pallets and flakes provide all the nutrients fish need, good quality products that is anyway


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Actually, Gibbs, that's true for Malawi cichlids, but bloodworms are perfectly fine for many other cichilds. :wink:

Most of the time with my SA dwarves, I use bloodworms only to get them into breeding condition. (Works every time, too!) I don't think 2-3 times a week is going to hurt them, but I would prefer having them on a quality staple food instead.


----------



## Kalin (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks! I'll do some experimenting with different cichlid flake and pellet foods to see if I can find one they really like.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

Granted some cichlids benefit from bloodworms, but as stated the risk of parasite and disease is there, which is why i promote pellets and flake to minimize problems, that and the fact the all dietry needs are met with processed flakes and pellets :thumb:


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I've never heard of any problems feeding bloodworms (occasionally) to any Apistogramma.

I don't believe bloodworms should be a continuous diet for any fish, though. :thumb:


----------



## Kalin (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm trying to go with the idea that providing variety is the best strategy. I offer frozen mysis and brine shrimp as well as frozen glassworms when they're available in the winter. I also grow my own daphnia to provide them with a safe live food, which they seem to really appreciate.
Interspersed with this I provide flakes and pellets. I just bought a can of whole fly larvae and whole fish eggs from Seachem which it will be interesting to try out.

The frozen bloodworms is from Hikari which they claim is parasite free and with no harmful bacteria. They're a pretty reputable company as well as is Seachem. I'm planning to reduce the amount of bloodworm I currently have been feeding the fish, however as is Kim's advice.


----------

